# what would you wear with these boots?



## tara_hearts (Nov 16, 2008)

Just got these from shoe station the other day and I love them. Just not sure what exactly to wear with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like, what colors besides the basic grey/black. Any suggestions?


----------



## florabundance (Nov 16, 2008)

they're cute. i'd probably wear them with either skinny jeans, or calf-length leggings with a cute oversized sweater/cardigan..or with tights and a mini skirt. they're versatile


----------



## RoseyPosey (Nov 18, 2008)

They are black, so you can wear them with ANYTHING. black is a neautral!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Pretty much everything.


----------



## rachybloom (Nov 18, 2008)

I have boots just like that that I got from Nordstrom last year.. but they're black leather (those look like suede?)

You can wear pretty much everything.. I wore them with girly dresses, skinny jeans with floaty blouses with a blazer on top..


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 2, 2008)

Since the boots are black, I wouldn't wear them with black - you've gotta be able to show off your boots!  Dark Brown or grey woolen leggings would look good (very Sienna Miller)and  I have also seen some funky colored leggings (grey purple, dark green etc) with subtle pearls and they would look cute too..   If you feel  brave, you can wear them with a little pleated skirt or A-line skirt.


----------



## macchristyy (Dec 20, 2008)

Anything And Everything Girl!


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 21, 2008)

I wear my tall flat boots w/ leggings.


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 21, 2008)

I would wear them with leggings or skinny jeans but wouldnt wear them with a skirt or a dress


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Dec 21, 2008)

Those are cute. Like everyone said you can wear them with everything. A pair of skinny jeans and a black sweater or something of that nature.


----------



## preciouscharm (Dec 21, 2008)

I say skinny jeans and match it with any top since they are black. I wouldn't wear it with a dress either but thats just my style.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Dec 21, 2008)

id wear them tucked in skinny jeans
=]


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 21, 2008)

I have almost similar boots.....My only pair of flat boots...I wear them with everything...skinny jeans...any jeans...I am lazy I even throw them on with yoga pants and a sweatshirt....


----------

